# Mazda Protege 5 install



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

This is my first build log, so there are some pictures lacking. 


2003 Mazda Protege 5
Eclipse CD7200 MKII 
Pioneer Premier 720PRS's
Amps are always up for debate, but at this time a JL 300/4
Possibly another amp for tweets and bridge this for mids, or a different setup 
Arc ARC12 
Sub amp unkown.
Knu Kollosus wiring


*not my car, stolen picture off internet*









Mine is a bit lowered, tinted windows.

So far I have no pictures of the sound deadening...have 1+ layer damplifier on outer door skin for front doors, and some on the inner layer. When I install speakers I will finish with some spectrum and overkill.

Pulled interior of the car for deadening, here is start pics:


































Then I didnt take any pictures as I was deadening or finished:blush:

Gear shots:



























More as time permits...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

keep it comming


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

beauteus...... def more pics


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Come on...... MOAR!!!!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Negatory. Im working on my dads truck for his birthday, then on my false floor/amps, sub box, and I still havent finalized my front setup...

The pio PRS set may go in, but I also have some ID OEMs and vifa tweets...

Problem is, with the Pio tweet the hole in the door card will be too big for the vifas, and I dont want to have to buy a new door card...

hopefully this weekend I will start with the amps and sub in the back, and the new deck...


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Cut a piece of pvc and paint it black. I have seen it done so that you can't tell.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

more mount the tweets in a less 'costly' area like the sail panels.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

A Few changes. Ok, almost everything has changed...

Now using:

Eclipse CD7200 MKII
DD S4 to ID OEM 6.5 and Blaupunkt VC 100 tweeters
and
DD SS1 to a pair of Sundown Audio E8 subs

This is taking longer than I wanted, but something always comes up...

Here are some update pics of passenger door:

This is sound deadening. Using 2 layers on outer,~2 layers on inner. Holes covered with steel mesh and deadend over. You can see speaker ring in the bottom, coated MDF, deadener around the outside to seal it up. You can see the factory tweets sticking to the door with the magnet.










Here is some of the wiring. Molex connectors in the door, coulding fit my speaker wire in,so I used some of the wire that came with the Blaupunkt components I put in my dads truck. This fit through the empty spaces in the molex, no connectors needed, broke, or drilled. Soldered the wires, heat shrinked, then heatshrinked again.








And all buttoned up, looking stock.










more coming soon!


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice, I wish I had used the molex on my P5. I ended up taking off the doors and drilling another hole and added a grommet for my wires. I cut the doors and added the tweets firing across from each other and it worked well without a passenger.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Got both doors done, all put back together. I dont have a ground in the back, so no amplifier. I hooked it up to my old receiver in the garage with a set of the Blaupunkt VC crossovers. I havent had aftermarket audio since I bought a car back in Dec. Holy cow Im gonna have fun!!


Pics on the phone, should be up tomorrow...


----------



## -dave- (Mar 28, 2009)

Not afraid to bump a 2 year old thread.

Did you ever finish this?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Finished, mostly. Everything but the permanent false floor. Then I pulled the 7200, amps, and subs and traded the Pro5 in on a BMW 5er.

Do you have questions you need answered?

An ex-member FoxPro5 also had one just like mine, great install.


----------



## -dave- (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you have any links to FoxPro5's installation?

I don't have any questions, I'm just looking for some inspiration. I'm in the middle of a install right now and looking for some ideas to finish the false floor in my P5 hatch.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

-dave- said:


> Do you have any links to FoxPro5's installation?
> 
> I don't have any questions, I'm just looking for some inspiration. I'm in the middle of a install right now and looking for some ideas to finish the false floor in my P5 hatch.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/6174-project-pro5.html

He never did a false floor.

If you plan on it you really have to decide how much you want to give up. If you are willing to use a SI BM, JL TW5, or some shallow 8" subs you can do a full false floor.


----------



## Sammy59 (Aug 21, 2012)

el_chupo_ said:


> A Few changes. Ok, almost everything has changed...
> 
> Now using:
> 
> ...


I'd like to get more info... will send a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Sammy59 (Aug 21, 2012)

New to this forum... having trouble getting a post to go but I'm interested in the work you did on this car. I'll try to send a PM. Thanks!


----------

